# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  Презентации

## buba_nata

Давайте учиться и делиться своими работами! Предлогаю свои советы по созданию презентаций.
Если у вас установлен весь пакет word, не разницы какой, то у вас есть и программа для созданий презентаций. У кого мои презентации открылись, значит она есть. Называется она *PowerPoint*, вот ее и нужно запускать. 
И выглядит она так 
Да так она выглядит в word 2007, в 2003 интерфейс немного другой, но принцып тот же, только допольнительно придется пошарить по интерфейсу, что бы сопоставить название действий.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Обычно, вот такие слайды без всяких картинок, я использую под фоны, вес меньше - значит открываться будет без заморочек.
Далее выбираем дизайн. он находится тут 
У меня там много шкур для презентаций у вас может быть и меньше, но короче выбираем дизайн который вам подходит и незывайте, что 1 слайд, обычно отличается от других, но прослеживается одна тема. Вот пример 
Что бы посмотреть другие слайды, нужно нажать, где я отметила. "главная" и "создать слайд"

----------


## buba_nata

Дальше, выбираем 1 слайд и где написанно "заголовок слайда" пишем, что вам нужно, ну например презентация, а в "подзаголовки", например Косыгина Н.В. , т.е. писать нужно в рамках или вставлять готовый текст, скопираванный из word? если всавляете, то нажимая на слайде правой кнопкой мыши выбираете вставить 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Украшаем наш текс в верху, в интерфейсе есть "средства рисования", методом тыка подберите дизайн для вашего слова 

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Давайте для нетерпиливых, хотящих сразу делать на фоне. Все так же. Дизайн, как уже говорила без рисунка - белый. Выбираем фон, но сначала смотрим его формат. Девочки, извените у меня просмоторщик  для картинок только такой и на нем я могу показать как уменьшить вес фото или картинки, но в других есть тоже такие же фунции, только называются не так, например "изменить фото" и там есть изменить размер. У меня это выглядит так: 

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
Когда вы уменьшили фон до 800*600, сохранили его, то смело вставляйте его впрезент. В интерфейсе выбираем "встака" и "рисунок", указыйте путь и ок. Есть еще один путь вставить рисунок или фон. Вот, выбирая слайд с такими значками нажимаем на значек как на фото 
после того как фон появился на слайде растените его по слайду и на итерфейсе есть "формат" и там в его закладках выбирите "на задний план", только смотрите, что бы рисунок или фон был выделен и все надписи и рамки появятся.

----------


## po4emy4ka

Наташа, вопрос по ходу. с фонами. можно любую картинку, фото залить?

----------


## buba_nata

Девочки, привет сегодня пасскажу как вставлять картинки. Открываем уже готовый слайд под работу, т.е буду рассказывать с фоном, просто на готовый слайд из готового презента очень просто вставить и слова и картинку, а вот наложить на фон, труднее. В интерфейсе выбираем "вставка" и там рисунок, нажимаем и указываем путь к тому рисунку или фото, что вы хотите у себя видеть на слайде 
Вот она вставилась, вы ее растените до нужных размеров.
Но она перекрывает ваш фон и при развертывании стоит на месте. Если вас это устраивает оставляйте так, если нет, ищите в интерфейсе закладку "анимация" и там жмите на "настройка анимации". С левой стороны,  дополнительное окно вот с ним и эксперементируйте  Только смотрите, что бы был видел рисунок над которым вы работаете. Сначало посмотрите какие могут быть эфекты появления рисунка, потом если нужно в этой презентации, что бы картинка или слова (к словам это тоже применимо, просто их нужно выделить перед работой) задеожались, попробуйте "выделения" Короче поэксперементируте, а возникнут вопросы - пишите. А Пока все на сегодня - завтра тяжелый день буду готовиться...
Пожелайте не пуха..

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Наташа, вопрос по ходу. с фонами. можно любую картинку, фото залить?


Инна, как фон можно поставить, что угодно и пейзаж и фото, что угодно, только пропорции, что бы подходящии были. Презентацию можно и сделать не формате альбома, но и формате книги. Но в альбомном как то привычней.
Если интересно посмотрите в интерфейсе "дизайн", закладка "ориентация слайда"

----------


## Irinka1405

Девочки! Сегодня отработав с утра, поспешила занятся делом.Получилось кое что,  но вот  никак не могу вставить сюда чтобы показать. Выдает:Ошибка
Файл поврежден, не является графическим или его формат не поддерживается.:redface: И что делать? подскажите!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Получилось кое что, но вот никак не могу вставить сюда чтобы показать.


не знаю, права ли я на 100%, но закачиваю сразу на mail или другой файлообменник, а сюда ставлю ссылочку. тогда все в порядке. попробуй такой путь.

----------


## buba_nata

Девочки, здравствуйте! Вот сегодня с утра спешу сказать, что заняли мы 2 место, вчера устала до чертиков, с утра на конкурсе, с обеда на работе, пришла и спать. Радость получилась со слезами на глазах. Не знаю как у вас, а у нас все как обычно.... Заранее уже, чуть ли не прямым текстом сказали "молодым у нас дорога" и победила молоденькая девочка, первый год после института. Презентации у нас были лучшие и локлад по проекту тоже, а вот занятие... Я согласна, молоденькая девочка - эмоциональна и голосом хорошо владеет, а вот занятие раза два прогнала на этих детях заранеее. Видно, в глаза бросается. Пример - дети подходят к столу на нем стоят танк, корабль, ракетница и т.д. Что сделают дети, которые в первый раз видят эти машины? Конечно полезут их трогать, расматривать, а нет не полезли просто с ходу отвечали что это и называли к какому роду войск относятся. Потом были рисунки различных головных уборов и опять таки вы с ходу скажите как называется головной убор гусара. Представте сказали и про буденовку тоже и про шлем богатыря. Наша Оля выступала первой на занятиях и вот она им показывала богатырей и солдат различных войск. Они ей ничего не сказали, даже танкистов и летчиков не узнали. Картинки и занятия помещу вечером. И сказку про оловянного солдатика не вспомнили. Я в шоке была, сама работаю в разновозрастной группе, дети у меня 2 младшей и средней группе, после конкурса я своим решила эти картинки показать, они все ответили. Просто ужас, я пришла сидя за компьютером, что  детки молчат. Я им давай подсказывать, а они ноль. Или что это было первое занятие, дети были смущенны или , даже не знаю...
Потом в конце занятия Ольга показывает модель вечного огня, но сначала не все только огонек, все остальное закрыто фолькой, и спрашивает, что напоминает вам этот огонь, они сидели молчали, молчали, а потом кто то выдал на кладбище видели и как тут все подхватили и про кладбище давай рассказывать..Короче все во мне еще бурлит и ходит. До вечера.

----------


## Irinka1405

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!* Наташа! Может дети растерялись от большого количества гостей? На занятие всю группу брали или подгруппу? Мы на такие  (открытые) занятия берем подгруппу самых сильных деток и занятие пишу под них, чтоб уж наверняка.

 А вот ссылка, что получилось http://files.mail.ru/DECEA5 по  местному обучению. Правда теперь мне трудно вспомнить как я это выполнила- снова по записям нужно делать. Практика нужна!!!

----------


## valeriada

buba_nata, Вы умничка:smile:. Очень хорошая темка. Я училась делать презентации лет 5 назад. Тогда потратила около двух суток, практически не вылезала из компьютера. Кто бы мне тогда так объяснил, как Вы объяснили сейчас. А тогда всё методом тыка.
http://files.mail.ru/TD02AC  - вот она моя первая презентация "Домашние животные" и сказка Сутеева "Три котёнка"

----------


## buba_nata

> *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!* 
>  А вот ссылка, что получилось


Спасибо за поздравления! Молодчина! Начала положено! Все правильно. Я бы еще для текста применила анимацию, что бы выходила. А так фон и картинка, на мой взгляд все кнормально, но картика может тоже двигаться.
вот просто на примере вашей добавила эфектов http://dump.ru/file/4424121

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> http://files.mail.ru/TD02AC  - вот она моя первая презентация "Домашние животные" и сказка Сутеева "Три котёнка"


Снимаю шляпу, честно и без приколов, я на такие вещи пока не замахиваюсь. Это другой склад ума надо иметь. Честно, мне бы такие презентации было бы сложенее делать, чисто из того, что это обущающие вещи. Может страшно, может еще как то... Но короче мне проще делать презентации визиток, проектов, на МО - освещая свою работу. Еще раз говорю: "Снимаю шляпу". Обущающие пока не моя не компентенция. Может Вы со своей стороны можете чем то нашим девочкам подсказать...

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Кстате могу выложить презентаци на прошлый воспитательгода. И визитку и проект, как то за приготовлением нынешнего забыла о прошлом. Это была моя серьезная первая презентация

----------


## valeriada

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*
[QUOTE=buba_nata;2651996]  Обущающие пока не моя не компентенция. Может Вы со своей стороны можете чем то нашим девочкам подсказать...

Девочки, если чем-то  могу помочь, всегда рада. 
В интернете очень много разных презентация, но я обычно подгоняю под своих деток. :Aga:

----------


## vosxod

Девочки! У нас с 22 по 26 марта будет проходить Книжкина неделя. На каждый день мы готовим мероприятие. Очень нужен наглядный материал про книгу, т. е. презентация (история возникновения книги, что-то в этом роде). 
Буду рада любой информации.

----------


## valeriada

> Девочки! У нас с 22 по 26 марта будет проходить Книжкина неделя. На каждый день мы готовим мероприятие. Очень нужен наглядный материал про книгу, т. е. презентация (история возникновения книги, что-то в этом роде). 
> Буду рада любой информации.


Нашла презентации"Как люди научились писать" и  "Где, когда и как появилась бумага"- если нужно пишите.:wink:

----------


## valeriada

> valeriada!
> Пожалуйста, выложите "Где, когда и как появилась бумага" Спасибо, буду ждать.


http://files.mail.ru/I94RBU - пожалуйста.

----------


## Елена 78

valeriada, спасибо за презинтацию про бумагу, очень нужный материал.

Ната, ну ты ваше молодец!!!

----------


## кимким

*Презентация «Здоровые дети на всей планете»
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/E8qTF3mX...нете.html

Эту презентацию делала  воспитателю нашего сада  для аттестации.

----------


## Елена 78

Вместе с ребенком делали презентацию на областной конкурс: Мои родители лучшие. Вот что из этого получилось:

http://files.mail.ru/492Z9O

----------


## www наталья

Девочки подскажите пожалуйста где скачать руссифицированную программу ProShow Producer. Хотела скачать с форума, но файл уже устарел.

----------


## IGalkina

Наташа! Попробуйте скачать с этого сайта. Я программу здесь скачала, там есть подробное описание установк и русификации
http://www.lastportal.ru/3393-photod...sifikator.html

----------


## elw350

> IGa


Скачала программу и русификатор, с помощью Наташи (просмотрела заново всю тему) уставновила и ключ ввела. Попробовала - классно! Много опций из фотошопа (я с ним немного знакома - увлекаюсь скрапбукингом, когда есть время). Возникли вопросы (может прсмотрела - извините пожалуйста, все "на бегу"): можно ли вставлять другие фоны? Каким образом?  Если много текстового материала он размещается на слайде с фоном, не обязательно же  на фото?

----------


## Таня_2010

Девочки, нужна призентация по ФЭМП, на любую тему. Может быть у кого нибудь есть.Самой делать нет времени тяжелая сессия. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## buba_nata

> Скачала программу и русификатор, с помощью Наташи (просмотрела заново всю тему) уставновила и ключ ввела. Попробовала - классно! Много опций из фотошопа (я с ним немного знакома - увлекаюсь скрапбукингом, когда есть время). Возникли вопросы (может прсмотрела - извините пожалуйста, все "на бегу"): можно ли вставлять другие фоны? Каким образом?  Если много текстового материала он размещается на слайде с фоном, не обязательно же  на фото?


 Фоны вставить можно и текст тоже можно вставить, если нужно сделаю урок. А вот выставляла ли не помню раньше, легче сделать по новой...

----------


## tigricadn

Презентация "В мире животных" !!! Демонстрация различных животных под современную композицию "В мире животных"
http://narod.ru/disk/4331941001/%D0%...D0%A5.wmv.html

----------


## buba_nata

У меня в мастерской выставила урок по вставке футажей в презентацию,кому интересно посмотрите.

----------


## Тати

Девочки, если у кого-нибудь есть анимация на последний слайд презентации "Спасибо за внимание", поделитесь, пожалуйста! Заранее благодарна.

----------


## кимким

*Наташа, (buba_nata) ты лучший в мире учитель по презентациям!* 
*Презентация "Дом, в котором я живу"* (по патриотическому воспитанию)
http://narod.ru/disk/6265293001/%D0%...D1%83.rar.html

----------


## dou25

вот моя подборка ссылок на презентации:
Презентации на тему "Природа"     www.deti.religiousbook.org.ua/ 
Презентации про соски, ночные страхи, жадность, технику детской безопасности и другие  www.webbaby.ru/det_kniga.htm 
Очень хорошие, озвученные презентации - музыкальные инструменты, игрушки, азбука и другие
www.igrushky.al.ru/index.php?id=prez

----------


## dou25

и ещё: Авторские, обучающие презентации для деток старше 3х лет www.nesueta.net/ppt.htm 
Презентации для малышей     www.ourkids.ru/Skachat/skachatPrezent.shtml 
Подборка презентаций. www.babyart2.narod.ru

----------


## dou25

Большая подборка познавательных презентаций.  www.7ya.ru/pub/presentation 
Хорошие презентации по различным тематикам. www.trizline.ru/leem/toy/prez.htm

----------


## 77Alekca

Девочки, подскажите, как быть...
Скачала программу Прошоу по ссылке, которая была дана на форуме, но теперь не могу загрузить. Перечитала все посты, но такой проблемы, как у меня, не встретила.
При распаковке появляется окошко с таким сообщением : This program requires a display resolution of at least 1024x768.  (Эта программа требует разрешения показа, по крайней мере, 1024x768) Что бы это значило?
Я так думаю, что на моем компе я не смогу открыть прогу, наверно более новая версия нужна. Хотя у меня винд XP. Или что-то изменить в настройках?

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, подскажите, как быть...
> Скачала программу Прошоу по ссылке, которая была дана на форуме, но теперь не могу загрузить. Перечитала все посты, но такой проблемы, как у меня, не встретила.
> При распаковке появляется окошко с таким сообщением : This program requires a display resolution of at least 1024x768.  (Эта программа требует разрешения показа, по крайней мере, 1024x768) Что бы это значило?
> Я так думаю, что на моем компе я не смогу открыть прогу, наверно более новая версия нужна. Хотя у меня винд XP. Или что-то изменить в настройках?


 На вашем мониторе стоит маленькое разрешение. Исправите разрешение и все будет в норме. 
По этой ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...09#post3883609, можете найти много полезного по этой программе и задать там вопросы.

----------


## buba_nata

[QUOTE=кимким;3968023]*Наташа, (buba_nata) ты лучший в мире учитель по презентациям!* 
*Презентация "Дом, в котором я живу"* (по патриотическому воспитанию)Ленчик, ты умница! Все здорово, правда! 
Всегда радуюсь, что моя помощь приносит такие плоды

----------


## Ефросинья

> Презентация «Здоровые дети на всей планете»


Спасибо за презентацию! Очень интересный вариант. Смотрела вместе с дочерью - мы в восторге. Как хорошо, что есть такие умные и способные люди. А я все пытвюсь, немного получается, хотя с техником исключительно "на ВЫ". Посмотришь - и хочется самой сделать что-нибудь подобное. надеюсь в будущем я смогу превзойти Вас, своих учителей. :Smile3:

----------


## кимким

> Спасибо за презентацию!


Мария, спасибо. Все получится! Вот здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...oShow-Producer замечательные уроки Наташи.

----------


## Светлана67

Как замечательно, что есть на свете добрые и умные люди, которые могут научить и других!!! спасибо всем за море полезной информации. Помогите, пожалуйста , советом: у нашего методиста РМО и ей нужно сделать презентацию с таблицами, составляющие которых должны сплывать постепенно. в какой программе это реальнее сделать и как? Спасибо.

----------


## buba_nata

> Как замечательно, что есть на свете добрые и умные люди, которые могут научить и других!!! спасибо всем за море полезной информации. Помогите, пожалуйста , советом: у нашего методиста РМО и ей нужно сделать презентацию с таблицами, составляющие которых должны сплывать постепенно. в какой программе это реальнее сделать и как? Спасибо.


Если нужно, что бы части таблицы, а не сами надписи в ней всплывали постепенно, то таблицу составляйте из фигур - т.е. открываете вкладку "вставка" и там "фигуры". Лучше наверно прямоугольник, делаете надписи, меняете дизайн (вид), назначаете анимацию, потом следующую графу и т.д. Если не понятно, сделаю урок.

----------


## matvi-elena

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1589661m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Выкладываю в эту тему, если не туда...перенесите, девочки.  :Smile3: 

* "Голубая жемчужина ВСЕЛЕННОЙ"* 

( воспитательница попросила меня  для занятия сделать проект) 

*ссылка :  
* http://narod.ru/disk/7751366001/%D0%...B9%20.avi.html

----------


## Светлана67

> Если нужно, что бы части таблицы, а не сами надписи в ней всплывали постепенно, то таблицу составляйте из фигур - т.е. открываете вкладку "вставка" и там "фигуры". Лучше наверно прямоугольник, делаете надписи, меняете дизайн (вид), назначаете анимацию, потом следующую графу и т.д. Если не понятно, сделаю урок.


Наташа, большое спасибо за совет - всё получилось!!! А как сделать, чтобы всплывал постепенно текст?

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа, большое спасибо за совет - всё получилось!!! А как сделать, чтобы всплывал постепенно текст?


Сначала вставляем таблицу, делаем ее в том виде в каком будет. Потом отдельно, не в таблице пишем текст и перетаскиваем на то место в таблице где он должен появится и назначаем к нему анимацию. Я  рисую таблицу в ворде, а потом из граф копирую текст и вставляю, мне так проще, хоть и работа дополнительная.

----------


## Светлана67

Наташа какую анимацию для постепенного всплывания текста выбрать надо? и можно, когда я закончу, я выставлю, а Вы посмотрите, пожалуйста, может подскажете, что надо исправить?

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа какую анимацию для постепенного всплывания текста выбрать надо? и можно, когда я закончу, я выставлю, а Вы посмотрите, пожалуйста, может подскажете, что надо исправить?


Это дело вкуса, я бы выбрала "плавное проявление", но у меня 10 ворд, может и эффекты не много по другому выглядить.

----------


## buba_nata

Ленчик, вот уроки
tabliza.exe - вставка таблице с всплывающим текстом
vstavka tablisa.exe - урок по вставки таблице с помощью фигуры прямоугольник

----------


## buba_nata

> извиняюсь... в общем в русско-китайском варианте. А еще когда вводила данные даже не пойму куда потом нажимать, вроде появляется окошко для введения ключа, ввожу, а дальше куда нажимать не пойму.


Я уже не помню по какому поводу я писала это сообщение, вернее про какую программу для созданий презентаций. Если вы про ProShow Producer, то у меня в мастерской есть тема именно по созданию презентаций в этой программе. Пройдитесь по ссылке    http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...Producer/page5 
Можете начать с первой странице, а именно по ссылке, там русификатор. Будут вопросы, задавайте в той теме (опять таки если программа ProShow Producer). Буду рада помочь.

----------


## buba_nata

Может кому нужен урок по вставке анимашек в презентацию анимашки.exe

----------


## SaDi

театральная деятельность в детском саду
не судите строго, это моя первая презинтация в Прошоу. Методист попросила сделать небольшое слайд-шоу к педсовету, вот будет в пятницу. Что не пойму пока- на первый слайд хотела добавить надпись- добавилост на всех слайдах. А еще при показе у меня сверху все равно черная полоса.

----------


## buba_nata

> театральная деятельность в детском саду
> не судите строго, это моя первая презинтация в Прошоу. Методист попросила сделать небольшое слайд-шоу к педсовету, вот будет в пятницу. Что не пойму пока- на первый слайд хотела добавить надпись- добавилост на всех слайдах. А еще при показе у меня сверху все равно черная полоса.


Хорошая презентация! Спасибо! Хороши показаны все виды театра! А все ваши недочеты, дело поправимое. Сегодня постараюсь сделать урок, как исправить.

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Картинки и анимация для создания презентаций. Загляните, может найдёте для себя нужное!!!
http://anstars.ru/publ/115-1-0-1196
http://www.uchportal.ru/forum/32-101-1

----------


## TRENER

http://files.mail.ru/RV2PXS - презентация ко дню Победы

----------


## TRENER

> http://files.mail.ru/RV2PXS - презентация ко дню Победы


Девочки, прошу прощения! Презентацию делала в том году, поэтому первый слайд нужно было заменить, что я сейчас и сделала. Вот ссылка на исправленную презентацию http://files.mail.ru/2ILHU5

----------


## кимким

Девочки, сегодня скачала 12 прекрасных презентаций по временам года (на каждый месяц сделана отдельная презентация)

http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/11989-ka...klopediya.html

Это презентации учителя начальных классов Пономаревой  Людмилы Александровны. Со вкусом подобраны все иллюстрации, но что особенно ценно - использование в презентациях  аудиоэнциклопедии «Календарь природы» (герои  дядя Кузя и Чевостика). Скачайте, не пожалеете!

----------


## buba_nata

> Вот презентация по стихам А. Барто цикл "Игрушки"
> 
> barto-igrushki.ppsx





> Наташа,очень хотела посмотреть вашу презентацию,но ссылка не работает.


 Вот на народе
barto-igrushki.rar

----------


## anfisa-lena

Наташа,очень понравилась ваша презентация игрушки А в какой программе вы ее делали? и где ее можно скачать?
Я пока только учусь делать презентации. Вот мои 
http://dump.ru/file/5200248 
Домашние животные и птицы 
Кто.где живет.чем питается? 
http://dump.ru/file/5220113

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа,очень понравилась ваша презентация игрушки А в какой программе вы ее делали? и где ее можно скачать?
> Я пока только учусь делать презентации. Вот мои 
> http://dump.ru/file/5200248 
> Домашние животные и птицы 
> Кто.где живет.чем питается? 
> http://dump.ru/file/5220113


 У тебя тоже очень хорошие презентации! И сделаны в той же программе, что у меня. Только я сохранила, как проигрываемый файл.

----------


## Семи-цветик

*buba_nata*, я скачала программу ProShProd 4,0 2162, а установить никак не могу. Ввела во взломщик имя и номер телефона, в нижней строке появился код(да?), что делать со взломщиком потом, куда код  вставлять-то? Когда открываю последнюю строку в архиве, где начинают бежать проценты, появляется окно с надписью: this program requresa display resolution of at leasf 1022*76     ok , и все опять закрывается. А еще, когда открываю строку - вы запустили программу русификации - появляется таблица папка назначения - обзор, и все уже нажимала - появляется надпись: неверно задано имя папки

----------


## Елена 78

Давно уже не делала презентации. Вот для племянницы сделала про весну:  http://files.mail.ru/P5L8PS

----------


## buba_nata

> *buba_nata*, я скачала программу ProShProd 4,0 2162, а установить никак не могу. Ввела во взломщик имя и номер телефона, в нижней строке появился код(да?), что делать со взломщиком потом, куда код  вставлять-то? Когда открываю последнюю строку в архиве, где начинают бежать проценты, появляется окно с надписью: this program requresa display resolution of at leasf 1022*76     ok , и все опять закрывается. А еще, когда открываю строку - вы запустили программу русификации - появляется таблица папка назначения - обзор, и все уже нажимала - появляется надпись: неверно задано имя папки


Сейчас проблемы с созданию уроков, вот придется на пальцах.
1. Открыли взломалку (перед этим конечно установили саму программу)
2. В первой строке ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО выбираем название нашей программы (там их 3 или 4)
3. забиваем имя
4. № телефона
(кто то уже делал, делал, пока не ввел мои данные с криншота, он где то в начале, ни чего не получалось....)
5. нажимаем на генератор, появляется код, его копируем (выделяем и нажимаем сочетание клавиш ctrl+c)
6. запускаем программу и пока она не зарегистрирована будет при запуске окно (показать не могу, так как уже регистрирована моя). там выбираем регистрация
7.там вставляем имя (тоже что в взломалке)
8. № телефона
9. теперь код (сочетание клавиш ctrl+v)
10.пуск

----------


## Marusay

Здравствуйте, всем кто увлекается  Рrosоw Producer.  ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЙ САЙТ.      http://proshow.0pk.ru/

----------


## Марья Викторовна

красивые шаблоны для презентаций
http://www.indezine.com
сайт на английском, но справа вы можете увидеть флажки (нужный язык) кликиете и страничка переводится на нужный язык))

----------


## Марья Викторовна

может кому - нибудь пригодится)) интересный ролик как провести презентацию))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kag4HYEpg3w

----------


## Марья Викторовна

http://www.freeppttemplates.com
сайт сделан по типу http://www.indezine.com, но шаблоны там другие)

----------


## strelka_64

Шаблоны PowerPoint  http://vneuroka.ru/design_templates.php?cat=1&sub=2

----------


## IGalkina

Наташа, здравствуйте! Прошу вашей помощи! Я не могу вставить и изменить переходы в презентации. Немогу найти кнопку управление переходами.Выручите! Спасибо

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа, здравствуйте! Прошу вашей помощи! Я не могу вставить и изменить переходы в презентации. Немогу найти кнопку управление переходами.Выручите! Спасибо


Даже если не ко мне вопрос..
У меня роинт 10 и в нем есть с верху вкладка, "переходы". А вот в других это наверно, "Анимация" Точней не скажу, везде уже 10 стоит (на работе у делопроизводителя и в групповом) и у всех знакомых. Если можете выставите скриншот верхней части поинта, по нему вспомню.

----------


## PrinceAmur

девочки нужна помощь! кто встречал сайт детского сада , где презентация записана как видео- ролик/говорит взрослый и ребенок/ кто видел , ткните пальцем!!!

----------


## anfisa-lena

http://dump.ru/file/5414541
Математический поезд
http://dump.ru/file/5413503 
Цвет

----------


## цвятошка

Девочки, подскажите, что делаю не так...Записываю фразу через Стандартные - развлечения - звукозапись. Записала на компе - вставила в презентацию - все звучит прекрасно...На другом компьютера видно что звук идет - но его не слышно..Программы стоят везде одинаковые
Как можно записать, чтоб на всех было слышно????  Записывает в формате WAYE

----------


## Marusay

> Записываю фразу через Стандартные - развлечения - звукозапись. Записала на компе - вставила в презентацию - все звучит прекрасно...На другом компьютера видно что звук идет - но его не слышно.


Музыкальный файл должен быть  в одной папке с презентацией. Переносить нужно на другой компьютер всю папку. Тогда звучание будет на любом компе.

----------


## anfisa-lena

Презентация Мы со звуком Щ играем  
http://dump.ru/file/5430307

----------


## лена09

*buba_nata*, будьте добры, подскажите пожалуйста в каком формате необходимо оставлять презентацию, чтобы она пошла на всех компьютерах.

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Милые форумчане! ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ! Я музыкальный руководитель, помогаю подруге с итоговым занятием по теме "Овощи" с использованием ТРИЗ.
Занятие всё про помидор. Нужна о нем презентация, а именно: должен быть зеленый помидор с открывающимися окошками ( 9-тикратка в которых разные задания). В конце занятия он становится красным. Буду рада любой помощи и совету.

----------


## anfisa-lena

Ольга,я бы могла помочь сделать презентацию Работаю логопедом Не совсем понимаю,что вы хотите Что значит девятикратка?Напишите конкретно Какие слайды должны быть Хорошо бы увидеть конспект занятия  И знать число к которому нужна презентация.

----------


## Веруня

здравствуйте, давно меня здесь не было. и то забежала  по делу. у меня очень хорошая новость, я поступила в университет и времени вообще нет. заданий очень много и одно из них сделать презентацию в виде мультика, у меня вопрос можно ли сделать такую презинтацию в программе Microsoft PowerPoint?

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Слайды для занятия я подберу сама. Идея занятия в том, что дети узнают про помидор всё: семечка, рассада, посадка, уход, полив,сбор урожая, приготовления блюд, чем полезен. Все вопросы построены по принципу: настоящее помидора (вид, вкус и т.д.), затем что было - прошлое (семечко, росток и т.д.), и наконец будущее (что в конечном итоги получилось). Вопросы к занятию мы решили сделать в виде помидора. Сначала он зеленый, а потом становится красным.
Помидор должен быть разбит на квадратики, которые постепенно открываются, примерно так: http://narod.ru/disk/start/09.dl4d-n...0%B8%D0%B8.doc

Если непонятно объяснила, спрашивайте. ПОМОГИТЕ СДЕЛАТЬ ПОМИДОРЧИК.

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Посмотрите, по-моему получилось, только по времени сами выставите как вам нужно.
Гусеница презентация с музыкой http://narod.ru/disk/start/14.dl1d-n...1%86%D0%B0.rar

----------


## macka

вот  моя первая презентация. наш садик.http://files.mail.ru/VK95JI

----------


## Татьяна П.

Всем доброго времени суток! Девочки прошу у всех помощи! Не могу нигде найти анимацию "катящегося клубка ниток" .Может у кого есть такая "штучка", поделитесь пожалуйста. Очень нужно для призентации к открытому мероприятию.

----------


## buba_nata

> Всем доброго времени суток! Девочки прошу у всех помощи! Не могу нигде найти анимацию "катящегося клубка ниток" .Может у кого есть такая "штучка", поделитесь пожалуйста. Очень нужно для призентации к открытому мероприятию.


 Если вы делаете презентацию в поинте, то клубок можно "оживить", при помощи настроек в анимации. Если это так и нужна помощь, пишите.

----------


## Татьяна П.

Не знаю, как убрать белый фон, на котором находится клубок. Получается, что скачет квдрат с клубком.

----------


## Marusay

Татьяна П, фон нужно сделать прозрачным,можно сделать в фотошопе(инструментом "волшебная палочка"), можно в ворде.  В семерке вот так: раб с рисунком, формат,перекрасить, установить прозрачный цвет.Нажимаешь палочкой и цвет прозрачный.Мне нравиться это делать больше в фотошопе.

----------


## buba_nata

> Татьяна П, фон нужно сделать прозрачным,можно сделать в фотошопе(инструментом "волшебная палочка"), можно в ворде.  В семерке вот так: раб с рисунком, формат,перекрасить, установить прозрачный цвет.Нажимаешь палочкой и цвет прозрачный.Мне нравиться это делать больше в фотошопе.


Все правильно, но только, что бы фон прозрачный не забудьте сохранить его в формате gif. Иначе при вставке все равно будет белый квадрат... (это если делать в ворде или шопе), но можно сразу убрать в поинте, так же как в ворде - работа с рисунком

----------


## buba_nata

> Спасибо, девочки, за подсказку. Буду пробовать.


Если у вас 10 ворд, то где то будет так .. Презентация1.pptx - скачайте посмотрите...
Если ворд не 10, то эффектыбудут не те.

----------


## senchyaok

Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где взять зимние футтажи?

----------


## buba_nata

> Добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где взять зимние футтажи?


Что вы имеете ввиду под "зимними футажами"?

----------


## senchyaok

Я имею в виду снежинки, лампочки, вьюгу...

----------


## buba_nata

> Я имею в виду снежинки, лампочки, вьюгу...


снежинки http://videofootage.narod.ru/backgro...snezhinki.html
http://videofootage.narod.ru/transit...snezhinki.html
http://www.grafamania.net/footage/15...a-kanalom.html
http://interesno-tyt.ru/footages/vid...snezhinki.html
http://planeta-it.ru/index.php?Itemi...t&view=article
гирлянды http://pooshock.ru/tags/%E3%E8%F0%EB%FF%ED%E4%FB/
http://www.skyrda.ws/62998-novogodni...snezhinki.html
а вьюгу уже где то выставлла

----------


## aleks2656

Девочки, пожалуста помогите!!!!!!!!!!
Готова презентация на конкурс, но она очень большая. Нужна на 3 мгб, а у меня 150, но зато и музыка и фото и анимация. Я убрала анимацию, треть фото, сжала фото получилось 98 мгб. Вообщем я в панике.... Презентация теряет свое лицо.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, пожалуста помогите!!!!!!!!!!
> Готова презентация на конкурс, но она очень большая. Нужна на 3 мгб, а у меня 150, но зато и музыка и фото и анимация. Я убрала анимацию, треть фото, сжала фото получилось 98 мгб. Вообщем я в панике.... Презентация теряет свое лицо.


 Создайте гипер ссылки....  все что сильно большое помести в папку с презентацией и на них укажите гипер ссылкой.

----------


## aleks2656

По условиям конкурса презентация должна быть не более 3 мгб, иначе её не примут!!!
И как делать гиперссылки, для меня это тёмный лес! :Tu:

----------


## buba_nata

> По условиям конкурса презентация должна быть не более 3 мгб, иначе её не примут!!!
> И как делать гиперссылки, для меня это тёмный лес!


 Для примера набросала одну страницу презентации с гиперссылками (они выделены синим подчеркнуты). Скачайте архив его распокуйте и запустите презентации на полный просмотр. При нажатии на выделенное слово, появится фото, закроете фото вернется туда же. Если под одной темой нужно показать несколько фото, то просто на просмоторщики фото, листаете дальше.
Если вас это устроит, то научу как делать... Ведь в требованиях указано про презентацию - 3 мгб, а здесь все будет в папке, презент сам не будет столько весить.
презент.rar

----------


## leonora_

Здравствуйте девочки! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой помочь мне русифицировать программу ProShow Producer. Уже несколько дней сижу и все не получается. Перечитала всю тему и тему Наташи (Мастерские практического фотошопа.
В гостях у Натальи buba_nata
 Презентация в ProShow Producer). СКАЧАЛА ВСЕ ЕЕ УРОКИ
У меня программа ProShProd4.0.2462Eng.Rus Когда ее открываю, то получается так:

[IMG]http://*********su/920628m.png[/IMG]
и открываю папку Русик. Да? Тогда будет так:
[IMG]http://*********su/954423m.png[/IMG]
И что дальше делать? Программа установлена уже и ключ вроде подобрала по Наташеному примеру. Желтой полоски нет при просмотре. Но хотелось очень на русском чтобы было все.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Уже несколько дней сижу


я тоже мучалась так в прошлый раз, а потом на 2-ом десятке повторений получилось как-то само собой! Вот почистили комп и снова хочу загрузить Прошоу,так что я в очереди за вами...(за советами).

----------


## leonora_

> Вот почистили комп и снова хочу загрузить Прошоу,так что я в очереди за вами...(за советами).


У нас тоже самое. Летом еще дети сами себе на свадьбу делали презентацию. А потом переустановили винду и начали все заново программы загружать.
Еще вопрос в програмее ФотоШоу, которую Наташа выставляла (очень легкая), можно ставить музыку разную или только одну? И как сохранять, чтобы посмотреть не через программу?

----------


## pedagogovna

вот нашла у себя видеоурок Наташи http://narod.ru/disk/33911317001/rusik.exe.html

----------


## leonora_

Добрый день! Девочки, нужна помощь. Помогите, знаю, что многие уже работают в ProShow Producer. Я скачала ProShow Producer 4.0.2462, установила, есть русификатор. Но почему-то не устанавливается. Может потому, что уменя Windows 7. У кого еще стоит эта опирационная система? Может проблема в этом? Все видио уроки пересмотрела. Никак.

----------


## buba_nata

> Добрый день! Девочки, нужна помощь. Помогите, знаю, что многие уже работают в ProShow Producer. Я скачала ProShow Producer 4.0.2462, установила, есть русификатор. Но почему-то не устанавливается. Может потому, что уменя Windows 7. У кого еще стоит эта опирационная система? Может проблема в этом? Все видио уроки пересмотрела. Никак.


У меня тоже семерка, но все установилось... У вас тупо просто все остается на английском или краказяблики после русификации? Если краказяблики, то там еще файлы должны быть в архиве для винды если на прямую установить не удалось...

----------


## leonora_

> У вас тупо просто все остается на английском или краказяблики после русификации?


Наташа, все тупо оставалось на английском. Перекачала уже столько версий. А остановилась на Прошоу 4.5.2949 там есть "мастер" (все делает сам), потом можно отредактировать. Но пока учусь.

----------


## Татьяна123

Хочу поделиться своей первой работой, хотелось бы узнать мнение опытных людей.
презентация к занятию " Уроки Здоровья"  -правильное питание. ТОлько не знаю конспект к этому занятию выкладывать здесь или в другой теме?
http://files.mail.ru/41NKFG

Я подумала, что презентация к занятию будет бессмысленна без конспекта
http://files.mail.ru/JG2CUL

----------


## кимким

> Хочу поделиться своей первой работой, хотелось бы узнать мнение опытных людей.
> презентация к занятию " Уроки Здоровья"  -правильное питание. ТОлько не знаю конспект к этому занятию выкладывать здесь или в другой теме?
> http://files.mail.ru/41NKFG


Татьяна, отличная презентация. Спасибо!

----------


## aleks2656

СПАСИБО.

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа, buba_nata, девочки,
> что делать -не могу вставить футажи -ни а АВИ , ни в других , через Формат Фактори переводила- ни в какую, пишет неправильный формат, буквы все на латинском в названиях файлов и папок сделала , что не так?
> Раньше проблем не было, переустанавливали прогу Wind не так давно, Прошоу заново ставила...


Самое первое, нужно все равно проверить папки... Начнем с диска, допустим на диске "D", у нас папка называется "futagi", в ней лежат футажи и все они тоже должны называться, допустим, "zvezda" (звезда). 
Второе, это уже хуже, программа просто "криво" встала и тогда получаются такие сбои - просто переустановить.

----------


## кимким

Восстановила ссылку -* конкурс "Новогоднее окно"*

http://narod.ru/disk/39777305001.ccd...D0%BE.rar.html

----------


## кимким

Обновила ссылку на презентацию *«День Святого Валентина»*

http://narod.ru/disk/42004944001.800...D0%B0.exe.html

----------


## buba_nata

В понедельник у меня  беседа с детьми на тему "Весна в лесу", вот сделала презентацию Весна в лесу.exe

----------


## кимким

> В понедельник у меня  беседа с детьми на тему "Весна в лесу", вот сделала презентацию Весна в лесу.exe




Наташенька, только что посмотрела твою ВЕСНУ. 

Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Такие добрые фотографии! А музыка...

----------


## buba_nata

Ну наконец заработал ютуб..
Решила выставить "Весна в лесу" для предварительного просмотра, может и скачивать уже не нужно будет - не подойдет

----------


## leonora_

> Ну наконец заработал ютуб..
> Решила выставить "Весна в лесу"


Наташа, спасибо. А то ведь в формате ЕХЕ центр и дивиди не читают. Этот фотрмат ведь нельзя переводить в другой? Или как-то можно?

----------


## buba_nata

> ведь в формате ЕХЕ центр и дивиди не читают. Этот фотрмат ведь нельзя переводить в другой? Или как-то можно?


Сколько не пробовала и разные конвертеры применяла - не идет и все... Но сохранять то можно в разных форматах и в соц. сети на прямую тоже выкладывать можешь, при условии если есть свой аккаунт....

----------


## buba_nata

Еще один ролик к беседе "Пасха"


http://www.4shared.com/file/y2w8C7zK/пасха.html

----------


## katerina33

Может пригодится кому-нибудь для выступления доклад и презентация "Проблемы нового времени. Смысл и значение духовно-нравственного воспитания"
презентацию делала сама, не судите строго. А в докладе (если честно) слишком МНОГо воды, половину можно выкинуть без сожаления...
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29458873

----------


## buba_nata

Сделала ролик племяннице на урок

----------


## leonora_

Наташа, как можно презентацию в Power Point вывести, чтобы читало дивиди? Я вывела, как в твоих уроках: сохранить как - тип файла - демонстрация  И в итоге в свойствах получился тип файла "Показ слайдов Microsoft PowerPoint (.pps)" Показывает без маленьких картинок, все нормально, но только на компе.Хотела конвертировать (у меня Freemake Video Converter) не открывается даже.

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа, как можно презентацию в Power Point вывести, чтобы читало дивиди? Я вывела, как в твоих уроках: сохранить как - тип файла - демонстрация  И в итоге в свойствах получился тип файла "Показ слайдов Microsoft PowerPoint (.pps)" Показывает без маленьких картинок, все нормально, но только на компе.Хотела конвертировать (у меня Freemake Video Converter) не открывается даже.


У нас 5.30, собираюсь на работу, так что коротенько... В "файле", в левом углу, в верхнем, где сохранение, выберите "сохранить и отправить" и там есть создать видео - жмите, но процесс долгий.... Пример такой переделки, моя презентация к самоанализу в "аттестации"

----------


## leonora_

Здесь презентация http://www.nosiki.cv.ua/load/ditjach...sii/32-1-0-238 




> В "файле", в левом углу, в верхнем, где сохранение, выберите "сохранить и отправить" и там есть создать видео - жмите,


У меня там нет видио, только так
[IMG]http://*********su/1662417m.png[/IMG] 

Я нашла только что, где есть уже видио, просто не досмотрела, вчера так спешила. Сегодня просто показала картинки на занятии.
Но всеравно на будущее, если не будет видио, хочется знать, как его сохранить.
[IMG]http://*********su/1697232m.png[/IMG]

----------


## buba_nata

> Но всеравно на будущее, если не будет видио, хочется знать, как его сохранить.


У меня стоит десятка и выглядит так

Твою версию ворда совсем не помню, но судя по твоей картинки там есть функция "подготовить для компакт-диска...", вот оно, то оно... ха... как то в рифму....

----------


## leonora_

> есть функция "подготовить для компакт-диска...",


[IMG]http://*********su/1665309m.png[/IMG] 
нажала, вот, что получилось - открылось окно. Я нажала "копировать в папку", чтобы не писать на диск, а на комп
[IMG]http://*********su/1662237m.png[/IMG] 
И создалась папка такая. А видио нет
[IMG]http://*********su/1660189m.png[/IMG]

----------


## buba_nata

> И создалась папка такая. А видио нет
> [IMG]http://*********su/1660189m.png[/IMG]


Вот это все записываешь на диск, только без папки и когда вставляешь диск он начинает проигрывать сразу то что нужно... запиши-посмотри, если не выдит, то напиши версию ворда, попробую подсмотреть где нибудь... и ответить..

----------


## музраб

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29919679 Презентация про витамин В

----------


## buba_nata

Сделала вот такую презентацию

Сама презентация Требования к электронной презентации иллюстрирующих публичное выступление.ppsx
Текст к ней 1.doc

----------


## buba_nata

Попробовала создать презентацию на сайте http://prezi.com (о нем говорили на сайте 7 гномах). Впечатления..... видно не доросла... Прикола не догнала, плюсов тоже.... Может вы их увидите...
Создание электронной презентации.

Ссылка на архив http://files.mail.ru/EO1C2I
В архиве сама презентация - presentation-n9zx01jmesbw-121_091048_199128\prezi.exe (запускается)
И документ к ней (читаем под сопровождение)

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Наташа, Ваш материал и уроки - это клад, все просто и понятно. Сейчас решилась осваивать создание презентации, и ,надеюсь, с помощью Ваших уроков  получится. Но у меня не получается скачать с 4shared. Вы где-то выставляли путь сохранения. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа, Ваш материал и уроки - это клад, все просто и понятно. Сейчас решилась осваивать создание презентации, и ,надеюсь, с помощью Ваших уроков  получится. Но у меня не получается скачать с 4shared. Вы где-то выставляли путь сохранения. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


Наташа, ни чем не могу помочь в этом вопросе... полетел винт и вся информация утеряна...
Могу только посоветовать зарегистрироваться на этом файлообменике и тогда, скачиваться будет без

----------


## strelka_64

> Но у меня не получается скачать с 4shared. Вы где-то выставляли путь сохранения. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


То, что вы искали   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4355130

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Спасибо за совет. Я зарегистрировалась. Скачала и теперь буду осваивать и эту науку.

----------


## buba_nata

Очень нравится автор стихотворений Олеся Емельянова По одному из произведений "Жили у бабуси... Цепочка загадок для детей", сделала презентацию в prezi. [img][/img][/center][/img]
[IMG]  [/IMG]
http://dump.ru/file/5807824

----------


## Шевячок

а я вчера сделала свою первую презентацию, ура! сыну на конкурс чтецов. НАЧАЛО ПОЛОЖЕНО...

----------


## strelka_64

Вы можете бесплатно и без регистрации скачать любую из 2444 презентаций на тему *дошкольный возраст* http://www.myshared.ru/theme/prezent...iy-vozrast/37/

----------


## buba_nata

1. Зебренок загадывает загадки о машинах - озвучена
2. Зебренок и дорожные знаки - "колесо знаний" - крутим колесо и отвечаем на вопросы



Зебренок и знаки
Зебренок и транспорт

----------


## IGalkina

Здравствуйте, девушки! Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Хочу поделиться радостью: моя дочка вышла замуж. И я сделала небольшой ролик, который так и назвала: Моя доченька - невеста.  http://youtu.be/duJRAaZL5oo

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте, девушки! Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Хочу поделиться радостью: моя дочка вышла замуж. И я сделала небольшой ролик, который так и назвала: Моя доченька - невеста.  http://youtu.be/duJRAaZL5oo


Поздравляю! Пусть живут долго и счастливо!

----------


## IGalkina

[QUOTE=buba_nata;4531562]Поздравляю! Пусть живут долго и счастливо!
Наташа, огромное спасибо за поздравление. И благодарю Вас за уроки по созданию видео роликов.

----------


## leonora_

> Здравствуйте, девушки! Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Хочу поделиться радостью: моя дочка вышла замуж. И я сделала небольшой ролик, который так и назвала: Моя доченька - невеста.  http://youtu.be/duJRAaZL5oo


Ира, спасибо за поздравления. Поздравляю дочку с замечательным событием. И конечно же любви молодым. Моя тоде в прошлом году вышла замуж, уже и не верится. Презентация очень хорошая. Песни такой и не слышала никогда, подходит под ролик. 
[IMG]http://s18.******info/675abb250f29514e8559df99044e4878.gif[/IMG]

----------


## IGalkina

Поздравляю дочку с замечательным событием. И конечно же любви молодым. 
Спасибо большое, Лена!  Пока все нормально, надеюсь и дальше все будет хорошо! Вспомнила еще одну замечательную песню, хочу еще один ролик сделать. Если получится, обязательно выставлю. Мне ценно мнение друзей и особенно Наташино мнение. Она- учитель по созданию роликов.

----------

